# T1I Lens Plan



## Gibrun (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the board, and I apologize by starting off blasting with a question.  

I currently have a T1I and I'm trying to figure out a stragegy for lenses.  Eventually I would like to upgrade to a 5D Mark II, but right now I'm stuck with a CMOS sensor.

My issue is that I want to purchase a few new lenses (wide angle / medium telephoto), but I would like for those lenses to be compatible with the full frame sensor.  I've heard that a full-frame lens will work on the T1I, but there might be some vignetting.  

I'm wondering if anyone has any advice for me on this.  Is the vignetting going to be minor enough to put up with until I get my 5D?  Should I get the best lenses I can or should I go economy until I have a full-frame camera?

Thanks!

DJ


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Nov 15, 2011)

Stick with EF lenses. EF-S lenses will only work on cropped sensor cameras and they will not mount on a full frame body. You are pretty smart for building up a good lens collection instead of bouncing through camera bodies at first. Use that T1i until it drops dead and then upgrade bodies. Take good care of them and lenses will last you a lifetime, but cameras will eventually wear out. Any EF lens will work on the full frame bodies as well as the cropped sensors, and you can get some of them pretty cheap. A good walk around lens is the 28-135mm, and a great starter zoom lens is a 75-300mm. If you don't already have one, a 50mm f/1.8 otherwise known as a "nifty fifty" would be my next purchase if I were in your shoes. You should be able to find one new from $75-100. Be careful if you choose to go with another brand for your wide angle as many of the Sigma and Tamron lenses in the wide and ultra-wide focal lengths are meant only for cropped sensors.

I've never even noticed a vignetting problem using EF lenses on a cropped sensor. My advise is to go ahead and buy good quality glass and take good care of it.


----------



## Gibrun (Nov 15, 2011)

Scorpion,

THANK YOU!  That's exactly what I was looking for!!! 

Also, thanks for the advice on the wide angle.  I was actually looking at a Sigma wide-angle lens and I'll have to go back and re-visit that.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Gibrun (Nov 15, 2011)

By the way, here is my current lens lineup ...


Canon EF 28-90 (I got this when I bought my film camera, this is the next one to get replaced).
Canon EFS 60mm Macro
Canon EF 70-210mm f/3.5-4.5 USM


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 15, 2011)

The 5D2 has a CMOS Sensor as well. Along with the 5D1. 

You won't have any additional vignetting on the T1i, whoever told you that is mistaken. The lenses that are not compatible with the EF mount are EF-S lenses, or other lens manufacturers that make lenses for both crop frame bodies and full frame bodies.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2011)

> I currently have a T1I and I'm trying to figure out a stragegy for lenses. Eventually I would like to upgrade to a 5D Mark II, but right now I'm stuck with a CMOS sensor.


What you meant to say was that you are "stuck with an _APS-C sized_ sensor".  

As mentioned, if you plan to upgrade to a camera with a full frame sensor, then you will want to stick to EF lenses and not EF-*S* lenses.  

The only vignetting that you need to worry about, is if you use EF-S lenses on a full frame body.  Actually, EF-S lenses won't even mount onto a full frame body, but off-brand lenses that are similar to EF-S lenses will Vignette.  
For example, Tamron Di *I* lenses are made for full frame and would not vignette....but Di *II* lenses would.  

So as long as you stick with EF (or other 'full frame') lenses, you will be fine when you upgrade your camera.  The problem will be getting a wide angle lens for your current camera.  The common choices are the Canon EF-S 10-22mm or the Sigma 10-20mm, would not be compatible with full frame.


----------



## Gibrun (Nov 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> The 5D2 has a CMOS Sensor as well. Along with the 5D1.
> 
> You won't have any additional vignetting on the T1i, whoever told you that is mistaken. The lenses that are not compatible with the EF mount are EF-S lenses, or other lens manufacturers that make lenses for both crop frame bodies and full frame bodies.



I'm looking at the 5D Mark ii, which should be a full frame.

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS 5D Mark II


----------



## Gibrun (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > I currently have a T1I and I'm trying to figure out a stragegy for lenses. Eventually I would like to upgrade to a 5D Mark II, but right now I'm stuck with a CMOS sensor.
> 
> 
> What you meant to say was that you are "stuck with an _APS-C sized_ sensor".
> ...



Thanks for the correction!

I was told something similar by the Cannon folks at NECCC with regard to wide angle / vignetting.  In fact, they wouldn't even let me "rent" one, probably because I wouldn't have been happy with the results.  

Appreciate the info!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2011)

That's correct, the 5D (original or mark II) has a 'full frame' sensor.

The difference between full frame and what is in most other DSLR cameras, is the physical size of the sensor.  But in the Canon line up, they all use CMOS technology.


----------

